# Get WiFi Running during Installation



## lcr0n05 (Sep 27, 2013)

I am trying to install FreeBSD on my stock Dell Latitude D620. It was previously running Linux, and after finding out that the PC-BSD install seemed messed up (possibly a corrupt .img) I decided to try FreeBSD. As I went through the install, I found that I can not get my WiFi up, I found a few outdated guides, but they didn't work. I would like to get FreeBSD up and running so I can start learning *Free*BSD, and it seems like it is an otherwise very solid distro operating system. The driver for my WiFi card is ipw3945, I had issues with it when I tried to install Gentoo Linux a few months ago. Any suggestion are welcome.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 27, 2013)

FreeBSD is _not_ a "distro", it is a complete operating system. 

That said, it'll be easier to set up wireless after the install. Have a look in our excellent handbook:
Handbook: 31.3. Wireless Networking


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 27, 2013)

I have one of those cards.  On FreeBSD, it uses the wpi(4) driver.  It worked, although I have not tried it during an install.  If you could describe exactly what you are doing and what happens (or does not happen) along with error messages, it might help to locate the problem.


----------



## lcr0n05 (Sep 28, 2013)

Thank you for the responses, I probably won't respond often, I work part-time and go to school full-time. As far as the installation process I just follow the steps given. When it reaches the network stage, it throws an error when I try to use DHCP to automatically configure my network, saying it can't get the request. When I try to manually input the information, nothing saves. After the install itself was finished, I tried using the shell it offers at the end to try and configure it and it doesn't work.
`ifconfig wlan0 up ssid (the network name)`.

I also tried using wpi0 instead and it threw an error that I can't remember off the top of my head.

My major issue is that there aren't any errors at all to go off of other than the one when I try to use DHCP. It's like I didn't actually do anything at all. Should probably mention that I am trying to use FreeBSD 9.1.

I've tried following these and similar guides/formus http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=6443 http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en_US.ISO8859-1/books/handbook/network-wireless.html


----------



## lcr0n05 (Sep 29, 2013)

Tried again tonight and got the error 
	
	



```
wpi0: need muticast update callback
```

It occurred while trying to acquire the DHCP lease.


----------



## lcr0n05 (Sep 29, 2013)

After the installation I tried `ifconfig wlan0 create wlandev wpi0` and got the error 
	
	



```
ifconfig: create: bad value.
```
 Trying to run `ifconfig wlan0 up scan` returns the error 
	
	



```
wpi0: fatal firmware error
```
 multiple times then shows the nearby access points.


----------

